# Belt driven grinder/buffer



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 12, 2019)

Not shop made so much  as shop assembled. Old grinder mounted on an old 3 speed transmission center section. Belt runs down to idler pulley assembly in tranny and out back to old central hear blower motor. I have my shop built cross slide mounted on the grider side which holds my bit grinding jig.


----------

